# BG links und rechts fixieren und ausrichten



## Genesyst (2. Juli 2008)

Guten Tag aber auch,

ich hätte da mal ein Problem!

Und zwar habe ich ein Layout mit einer Breite von 980px. Nun will ich dem Layout links und rechts ein BG-Image zuweisen das fixiert ist. als einzelnes Image ist das kein Problem, da packe ich es einfach in den Body, aber da ich links und rechts verschiedene Bilder verwenden will stoße ich irgendwie auf Probleme und finde keine Lösung.

Das links Bild soll rechts ausgerichtet sein, so dass das rechte Ende des Bildes am linken Layout anliegt, und sich nach links erstreckt. Das Rechte entsprechend umgekehrt. Beide sollen "top aligned" sein. Das Ganze Layout soll zentriert dargestellt werden, und die Bilder sich dann entsprechen erweitern wenn die Auflösung größer wird.

Mein Problem ist das die Bilder ständig abgeschnitten werden wo sie nicht sollen, oder in der Mitte anfangen, aber nicht am Rand, usw. Ich habe folgendes ausprobiert, aber da treten diverse Fehler auf:


```
<table border="0" align="center" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%">
  <tr>
    <td style="background-image:url(1.jpg); background-attachment: fixed; background-position:right; background-repeat: no-repeat;"></td>
    <td width="980"><img src="second.jpg" width="980" height="1400" /></td>
    <td style="background-image:url(2.jpg); background-attachment: fixed; background-position:left; background-repeat: no-repeat;"></td>
  </tr>
</table>
```
Ich bedanke mich im Voraus für etwaige Hilfe!

Grüße vom,

Gene

P.s.: Das Layout ist derzeit noch nicht gesliced, daher ists nur ein Bild (Second.jpg)


----------



## Maik (2. Juli 2008)

Hi,

hast du es schon anstelle von background-repeat:no-repeat mit *repeat-y* versucht?

mfg Maik


----------

